# Thunderware or Smart Carry?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I asked this at the holster area but that area doesn't get much traffic so I thought I'd post it here to. This is for my Kel-Tec P-3AT.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=62617#post62617


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Neither. If your right handed put it in your right front pocket, if your left handed left front pocket. Rear pockets it's to easy under stress to shoot yourself. Good luck.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Neither. If your right handed put it in your right front pocket, if your left handed left front pocket. Rear pockets it's to easy under stress to shoot yourself. Good luck.


Roger that. I went out to dinner last night, had the Kel-Tec .32 in my right front pocket, in a DeSantis Nemesis. Went to the gym this morning, and wore the same pistol behind the right hip (gym shorts and a T-shirt) using the accessory belt clip.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, neither. If I'm in a position where the 3AT is all I am carrying, it's strong side front pocket. If it's my BUG, then it's weak side front pocket.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya, I've been thinking about this one too.
http://elitesurvival.com/Merchant2/..._Code=ESSHATE&Product_Code=PH&Category_Code=E
I am carring in my front pocket, strong side now with an extra mag in my left pocket.


----------

